# Cómo construir / carpintería del MDF.



## NEO101 (Feb 26, 2009)

Buenas gente!
Puede que haya post parecidos, pero me pareció que no había ninguno específico (sino corríganme por favor).

La pregunta es la siguiente.
*¿Cómo armarían una caja hecha con MDF (fibrofácil le dicen en algunos lados)?*

Mi cuñado que sabe de carpintería, me dijo que lo que lo une en sí es la cola cuando seca, por lo cual encolarla bien y ponerle clavos chicos alcanza y sobra. Por otro lado, también me dijo que *el MDF no resiste bien los tornillos puestos de costado* (es decir, en el "canto" de la madera).

Entonces, las dudas serían las siguientes:

1) Para una caja hecha con MDF de 18mm, 10 pulgadas 150 RMS, 28 litros, está bien con cola y clavos finos o puede que no resista adecuadamente?

2) Sellado: con la cola alcanza, o debo poner Fastix o algo por el estilo en las uniones (del lado de adentro)

3) Si una tapa la hago extraíble, con tornillos, cómo la harían? Y cómo la sellarían? creo que la gomaeva es la mejor opción, pero escucho sugerencias/expericencias personales.

Saludos y muchas gracias de antemano.



PD: estoy tratando, de a poco, de ir leyendo TODOS los post históricos del foro, pero ténganme paciencia si soy reiterativo en algo por favor.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 26, 2009)

Amigo Neo101 porque no usas mejor triplex o tablex este es mas rigido y si te aguantan los tornillos, el MDF es muy blando ademas que las roscas donde entran los tornillos se desgastan mas rapido (y ni hablar de que pasa cuando se moja) y ademas que el mdf trata de abrirse en los costados al meterle los tornillos, yo te recomendaria mejor tablex o triplex de 15 o 12mm.

Saludos


----------



## cronos (Feb 26, 2009)

yo he utilizado el MDF para cajas acusticas, y no me ha dado ningun problema con los tornillos, solo debes de comprar una broca de un par de milimetros mas delgado que el tornillo, yo utilizo tornillos de tablaroca, y para que no se desgaste los orificios de los tornillos donde montas las bocinas, porle 
t-nuts o tuerca tipo "t", no se bien el nombre, y si, el agua es su enemigo, por eso necesita varias capas de pintura, ademas de protectores de esquinas para evitar que se raspen y le penetre la humedad, a mi me gusta este tipo de madera ya que se puede lijar y queda muy bien.


para sellar la caja le pongo silicon ( por dentro en todas las uniones), del que usan para las ventanas o vidrios.

si una tapa es extraible utiliza las tuercas que te meciono, y para sellarla yo le hago una capa delgada de silicon en ambos lados donde va unirse, asi forma como una capa de goma que no deja salir el aire, o tambien alguna vez use el foamy, ese con el que hacen figuras y me ha dado buenos resultados.

saludos.


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 26, 2009)

*oscar monsalvo* , según leí, el MDF es el mejor acústicamente hablando. En cuanto a la humedad, y las puntas que se rompen, la idea es dejarlas quietitas en mi habitación, así que no habría problema.


*cronos*, me cuesta un poco entenderte o mejor dicho estoy haciendo suposiciones, ya que seguramente usamos nombres diferentes para las mismas cosas.

Si entendí bien, para poner los tornillos primero hago un agujero un poquito menor, esto es algo que ya había pensado. Y en el agujero ponerle cola para que agarre mejor... Lo que no te entendí bien sería si tengo que usar algún tipo especial de tornillo.

En el caso del montaje del parlante, mencionas unos tornillos que me imagino como deben ser pero me sería muy útil alguna foto de cómo son, tenés alguna?

Saludos y muchísimas gracias nuevamente.

Marcelo.


----------



## piripipri (Feb 26, 2009)

puedes usar las puntas de una pistola compresor  "pin"

echas cola y lo agarras con estas y perfecto

tengo el titulo de fp de madera ........ y aora estoi con el de electronica


----------



## soschorni (Feb 26, 2009)

Buenos dias antes que nada
lo que yo uso al hacer las cajas de mis proyectos, es la primer madera que encuento, siempre sirbe cualquiera. Con enduido para tapar los orficios de cuando unis y algunas manos de pintura quedan barbaros.
Con el tema de la caja que queres hacer, la madera que queres usear, a mi me parece que es buena, ya que lo usan casi todas las cajas acusticas comerciales (si no me equiboco de madera).
Para unir las partes, te recomiendo hacer los agujeros mas chicos en la parte donde mas entra el tornillo y que en la parte que entra menos, osea donde esta la cabeza, sea mas grande, entonces cuando atornilles no te va a costar tanto.
Al tiempo de encolar, pasa por toda la zona de contacto la cola, entonces cubre toda la superficie y es mas raro que se despegue y se agranden los agujeros
una vez enzamblado todo, te recomiendo que le mases enduido a todo. Una fina capa a todo y despues lo liges, de esta forma no se va a notar las inperfecciones de la madera ni las inperfecciones al unir una madera con otra. Y luego la pintura, 3 o 4 capas depende la pintura, eso es depende el gusto de cada uno, la calidad de la pintura y la absorcion de la madera
Cualquier cosa, estoy a tu disposicion
un saludo grande


----------



## cronos (Feb 26, 2009)

hola NEO101, disculpa por no tener fotos, ayudaria mucho pero si, ya que tienes tus piezas de madera cortadas, pones pegamento(yo uso resitol o pegamento blanco unidor) en cada borde que vas a unir, despues le haces el agujero con la broca, y luego pones el tornillo, ya que armaste el cajon, lo sellas por dentro con silicon (como mencione uso de ese para pegar vidrios).



y para evitar que el orifico de los tornillos que sostienen la bocina o el de una tapa removible se desgaste usa tuercas t-nuts, asi el tornillo agarra el metal de la tuerca y no a la madera.


----------



## santiago (Feb 26, 2009)

el problema de que se reviente el vendito mdf es que no lo agujerean previamente, osea, agarran una mecha de un mm o 2 mas pequeña que el tornillo, agujerea, y despues la cosen con tornillos todo lo que quierer, entre tasbla y tabla  es mejor usar cola de carpintero, no se despega nunca mas, ademas de dejarlo super hermetico, con muchos tornillos y cola es una caja para la guerra jajaja

saludos


----------



## soschorni (Feb 27, 2009)

pero si pones esas tuercas T, no van a quedar sobre la madera, osea, no va a sobresalir?. y va a dejar un espacio donde va a salir el sonido.
Si no es asi, porfavor, corrijanme


----------



## cronos (Feb 28, 2009)

no quedara espacio entre las maderas, ya que la tuerca queda "enterrada" o "insertada en la madera", para colocarlas lo que haces es hacer un agujero del grueso del tubito o boca de la tuerca (el que lleva la cuerda) para que este entre en el orificio que haras con la broca, una vez que tienes el orificio en la madera, colocas la tuerca por "atras de la madera" y despues con un tornillo de su calibre y una rondada grande, aprietas hasta que la boca o tubito se entierre en la madera, para eso tiene esas como puntas.


----------



## Pablo16 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hola Neo, todos.

Yo te recomiendo que trabajes con MDF porque me gusta, no es cara, es facil de manejar, y si va a estar quieta no tienes problemas de nada.

Lo mejor para pegarla es pegamento blanco o de carpintero ytornillos. Como dijo cronos: haz agujeros 'piloto' con una broca (mecha) un poco mas delgada que los tornillos que uses, de otra manera la madera se 'abre'.

Esto va a ser mas facil si haces todas las perforaciones a todas las piezas desde el principio, a mi me saca de problemas ya que casi siempre trabajo solo y no tengo las prensas necesarias para sostener la madera mientras hago todo lo demas.

Son mejores los tornillos que los clavos porque con los tornillos obtienes una estructura más firme y la presion que se logra es muy buena para que peguen bien las piezas. Es mejor una caja de guerra! jaja

También es importante que uses las tuercas o 'anclas' para madera (t-nuts) para que el peso de la bocina no jale los tornillos. No queda ninguna separacion ya esas tuercas se colocan desde adentro del bafle. Otra ventaja es que puedes montar y desmontar la bocina cuando quieras sin problemas.

Para sellar el silicón te sirve, aplicandolo en todas las uniones por dentro.

En cuanto a una tapa desmontable, sin usar gomas ni nada tienes que asegurarte de que las piezas de madera a donde va a ir atornillada esa tapa deben estar perfectamente derechas para que al montarla no haya ningun espacio por donde salga aire. Para atornillarla puedes usar tambien las uercas para madera.

No te olvides de ponerle esquinas protectoras y esas como 'patas?' de goma que se atornillan por abajo porque la MDF se golpea con cualquier cosa.

Espero que sirva de algo, si tienes alguna duda acá la respondemos. Si necesitas algun dibujito o algo me dices.

Saludos.


----------



## NEO101 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hola, antes que nada, muchísimas gracias a todos!

*piripipri* , lo que me dicen son tipo "broches" (como los que se usan para el papel, para agarrar varias hojas entre sí) ? De todas maneras, ya compré tornillos así que al menos la primera caja la haré así...

*santixman* si, tal cual. Compré unos tornillos de 2 pulgadas y aproximadamente 3,5 milímetros de grosor (contando la rosca).  Creo que considerando el MDF tiene 18mm, van a andar bien. Y la idea es primero agujerear con mecha de 2mm más o menos (y ponerle cola tanto a las maderas como a los agujeros para que quede más firme).

*soschorni* muchas gracias por las ideas (vecino!!!). De hecho, hace un tiempo hice una caja como contás (con retazos que tenía), y puse enduído en las uniones, lijé y pinté con aerosol y quedó muy prolijo.

*cronos*  muy buenas fotos! Por cierto alguien sabe *cómo le dicen a las t-nuts en Argentina?* (sino voy con tu foto y listo ;-) ) Es muy buena la idea, perfecta diría  . En cuanto a que quede bien sellado, y ya como maníaco ops: , no conviene ponerle cola en el agujero en que se "embute"el t-nut, y teflón o similar en la rosca del tornillo para que no pase aire? Por cierto, esas t-nuts no van con tornillos de los que tienen toda la rosca igual y la punta cuadrada? (no en forma de punta como los de madera que pusiste foto)?
(en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about30786.html *ezavalla los* llama "insertos", pero dicen que son muy grandes... voy a ver qué hay acá en Bs As)

*Pablo16*  coincido con vos, primero voy a hacer TODOS los agujeros, y luego empiezo a unir todo con pegamento y tornillos (trabajo solo).
En cuanto a la tapa desmontable de la caja para pruebas, lo de no poner goma en las uniones es para simplificar o porque perjudica las mediciones de alguna manera?    

Por cierto, que a alguien le puede ser útil, lo que llaman pegamento de carpintero o blanco, en Argentina le dicen "cola" o "cola de carpintero". Y el pegamento para vidrios (sellador) acá suelen nombrar una marca que es "Fastix" , aunque creo que también puede andar el pegamento que se usa para pegar goma, lo usan los que reparan calzados, pero su deventaja es que pegan fuerte y puede ser complicado despegar luego el parlante... (lo llaman "cemento de contacto"o pegamento para calzados/gomas, o la marca comercial "Poxi-Ran").


Por cierto, un invento que hice con un baflecito y me resultó económico y muy eficiente: las patas se pueden hacer cortando una rodaja de corcho (las tapas de botellas de vino) y pegándola con cola (pegamento de carpintero). Luego al pintar la caja, poner en el centro de la pata cinta adhesiva para que no quede toda pintada en la parte de abajo. Luego de pintar y sacar la cinta, queda listo! Yo lo hice con un bafle que iba a apoyar en un vidrio y necesitaba que no se resbalara. Además resulta elástica al apoyar, y la mayor ventaja es que no necesita clavarse...
Espero les guste la idea, aporte pequeño pero todo suma ;-)


Saludos a todos!
Marcelo


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 1, 2009)

cronos esas cajas tan artesanales las hiciste vos?
Te quedaron muy bien.

"Yo te recomiendo que trabajes con MDF porque me gusta"
Que buen motivo jajaja 

"creo que la gomaeva es la mejor opción"
La gomaeva dejemosla para las artesanias de las mujeres, para sellar no sirve porque es muy rigida.

NE0101 en tu caso son 150W, no es mucho pero igual sella la caja con fastix, ponele tornillos, fastix en la base del sub... en pocas palabras: hacelo lo mejor que puedas


----------



## Pablo16 (Mar 1, 2009)

Neo101- Si haces el agujero para las t-nuts con buena precision (con una broca o mecha al tamaño) no vas a tener problemas de fugas de aire. Aparte de que esas tuercas se meten con un martillo asi que queda todo justo.

Lo de agujerar primero es lo mejor, así ya tienes todas las piezas listas, solo aplicas el pegamento en una de las piezas, sostienes la otra con una mano y con la otra mano metes los tornillos. Si tienes uno de esos desarmadores electricos te vas a ahorrar muchos problemas jajaja y vas a trabajar mucho más rápido.

Lo que yo hago primero es hacer los agujeros cada (por ejemplo) 10 cm, me fabrique una 'plantilla' con una regla que me sobraba, lo unico que hice fue perforarla cada 5 cm, asi te ahorras tner que medir cada que vas a perforar, solo colcoas la regla y marcas con un lapiz donde debe ir cada agujero. Luego pongo el pegamento en una de las piezas y coloco el primer tornillo para que no se mueva nada, teniendo ese tornillo en su lugar los demás son un regalo.

Mira ya hasta hice un dibujito jajaja incluye una idea que no se de donde robe para sujetar las piezas con una prensa 'C'.

Para que quieres pegar el parlante? Con puros tornilloss queda bien fijo (claro y las t-nuts) jaja


Saludos.


----------



## NEO101 (Mar 1, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> "creo que la gomaeva es la mejor opción"
> La gomaeva dejemosla para las artesanias de las mujeres, para sellar no sirve porque es muy rigida.



Ojo, lo de la gomaeva es para la caja desarmable para medir Thiele Small, estoy por hacer una caja para el Selenium de 10, y otra desarmable para medir una colección de más de 20 parlantes que tengo 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/caja-herramienta-medir-thiele-small-18413/

*Pablo16* , muy buena tu idea para sujetar las maderas!      De todas maneras, eso lo dejo para el próximo porque si sigo con más y más detalles, no arranco nunca    (ya me acordaré cuando me enchastre todo de pegamento porque se me resbaló la tabla mientras agarraba el destornillador   )
En cuanto a lo de pegar el parlante, es porque chapa contra madera se me hace que se va a filtrar algo de aire, encima la campana tiene pintura con textura rugosa, no lisa... y me puse exquicito jajajaj


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 1, 2009)

Subi una foto de la coleccion


----------



## cronos (Mar 1, 2009)

hola Neo101, si los tornillos para los t-nuts son de los de cabeza hexagonal (bueno son los que uso), pero creo que hay con cabeza para desarmador de cruz o plano, no estoy seguro, Como [color=[/color]indigo]Pablo16 menciono no se escapa el aire ya que entran a presion.


Hola fernandoae no, esas cajas no son mias, las saque de una pagina, y si uso el MDF, desafortunadamente no tengo fortos disponibles, necesito un lector de DVD para sacarlos de los discos de la  camara, en cuanto junte algo de lana lo compro y subo algunas fotos, del sub de 18" y dos medios de 15" los tres juntos suenan fuerte


----------



## NEO101 (Ago 11, 2009)

Hola cómo están? Finalmente, el fin de semana pasado inicié (o mejor dicho retomé para ya no parar) la contrucción del bafle. Estos días subiré las fotos de cómo quedaron las "t-nuts" (excelentes!).

La cuestión es, si agujereo con 2 mm y meto el tornillo de 3,5 (aprox), de canto el MDF se raja ! (hice prubas en un recorte que tenía  ;-) )
Al final, para que no se raje tengo que agujerear con 3mm y poner tonillo de 3,5... Lo que me preocupa es que entran muy suave.... Ya uní 2 lados, les puse cola por todos lados, incluso en los agujeros de los tornillos, pero.... realmente resistirá la presión que genere en woofer de 10'' 150 RMS? O a la larga se va a aflojar?
Estoy casi decidido a poner, en todos los cantos del lado de adentro, tablitas de madera de pino, de 1,5 por 1,5 cm aprox, y del largo del lado, para que los tornillos agarren en madera verdadera, y en el MDF solo de frente, nunca de canto...

Alguno armó una caja de MDF sin ningún refuerzo, solo tornillos y cola, similar a esta potencia que voy a manejar? Entiendo que la cola sujeta bien, pero dudo mucho en cuanto a la "longevidad" de la unión.... 

Saludos a todos!
Marcelo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> Alguno armó una caja de MDF sin ningún refuerzo, solo tornillos y cola, similar a esta potencia que voy a manejar? Entiendo que la cola sujeta bien, pero dudo mucho en cuanto a la "longevidad" de la unión....



La que está acá está armada con MDF de 18mm y sujeta con cola y tornillos. Ya le he parado a mis hijos encima y yo me sentado un rato....y no he conseguido que se mueva. La verdad, ha quedado extremadamente rígida y sólida.

Saludos!


----------



## NEO101 (Ago 11, 2009)

*ezavalla*  veo que pusiste un listón de 2x2 de pino para sujetar el frente... precisamente algo así es lo que pienso poner en todos los lados para que agarre mejor el tornillo... 
Alguien tiene idea de cuántos "kilos" deben soportar las uniones para 150 RMS y 10'' ? (o mejor dicho, la presión en kilos dentro de la caja?)

Saludos y gracias nuevamente!

Marcelo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> *ezavalla*  veo que pusiste un listón de 2x2 de pino para sujetar el frente... precisamente algo así es lo que pienso poner en todos los lados para que agarre mejor el tornillo...



El listón ese solo está para montar y desmontar el frente rápidamente en caso de necesidad. Si lo hubiera sujetado como el fondo de la caja, tendría que sacar el tapizado cada vez que quisiera hacer mantenimiento del parlante o la amortiguación   
Si vos pensás poner refuerzos (cosa que es bastante buena si le vas a meter mucha potencia en forma permanente), usá listones de mas sección que los que yo he usado, tipo 25x25 o 30x30 milímetros, por que van a ayudar a sujetar mejor los todos los paneles a los que se los pongas, pero tenés que recordar que el volumen ocupado por esos listones te quitan parte del volumen interior de la caja, así que vas a tener que redimensionarla un poco para compensar esa situación.
Los tornillos agarrán bien y sin problemas en el MDF. Los que yo he usado son de 3.5mm de diametro y la perforación la hice con mecha de 2.5mm, pero hice un par con mecha de 2mm y agarraba igual, aunque costaba un poco más que entrara, nunca se me rompió el MDF...



			
				NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> Alguien tiene idea de cuántos "kilos" deben soportar las uniones para 150 RMS y 10'' ? (o mejor dicho, la presión en kilos dentro de la caja?)



Mi caja está prevista para 120W RMS de pico con parlante de 12", pero es una caja sellada y la verdad es que no tengo ni idea de cual es la presión en el interior de la caja, pero las variaciones no son muy grandes, aunque depende de la Xmax del parlante y cuanto lo exijas. Si la tuya es bass-reflex, no tenes que preocuparte mucho por la presión, por que sale por el tubo de sintonía, si es sellada, la historia es otra.
La mía tiene una perforación de 1mm de diámetro en el frente para lograr ecualizar la presión interna con la presión ambiente, pero eso solo se usa cuando cerrás la caja al finalizarla o luego de hacerle mantenimiento, por que si nó, el cono del woofer te queda desplazado hacia adelante y perdés recorrido en forma asimétrica. En funcionaiento normal, ese agujerito ni se entera de las variaciones de presión.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 11, 2009)

Una caja para un woofer de 150W en MDF no es problema. Procura poner generosa cola de carpintero en las uniones, los los tornillos tablaroca y listo.

Lo que si es sabido es que el MDF no sirve para aplicaciones profesionales.

Esperamos fotos de tu proyecto NEO101.

Saludos.!


----------



## NEO101 (Ago 11, 2009)

Sipi, les puse cola en agujeros y todo... Y los listoncitos los pensé de 1,5 X 1,5 para no variar el volumen.
Lo que estoy pensando, es que tal vez debería probar con una mecha de 2,5 mm.... Con la de 2mm se raja al atornillar, con la de 3mm no... pero quedan muy suaves...
Hice la prueba en un pedazo de MDF de la misma tabla. Con la de 2, al atornillar se hace una "fisura". Finita, pero fisura al fin... Y eso que el tornillo entra como seda, es muuuuuy blandito el MDF.
Eso si, siempre hablo del canto, atornillando de frente no pasa nada...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2009)

Que espesor de MDF estás usando? Por que en el sub mío usé de 18mm y en los parlantes satélites usé de 15mm...y en ninguno se rajó el MDF...y todos iban perforados de canto (bue...uno de canto y uno de frente, uno de canto y uno de frente...así).

Saludos!


----------



## NEO101 (Ago 11, 2009)

*ezavalla* , si, tal cual, canto contra lado, canto contra lado, etc.  18 mm estoy usando...


----------



## NEO101 (Ago 11, 2009)

Le debía a *fernandoae* del post #14 las fotos de la colección....

Tuve que achicarlas para que me deje subirlas, igual creo que algo de zoom aceptan...

En la foto se ven, por ejemplo:
a la derecha mi primer baflecito (de hace unos 10 o 12 años    ops: )

Arriba en medio el Selenium 10PW3, justo a sus lados unos Pyramid de 8 pulgadas 4 ohm, que compré muy baratos hace años, y nunca los usé, ahora pienso venderlos pues si me tomo el trabajo de hacer una caja para 8 pulgadas, prefiero poner algo de más potencia (no parecen ser de más de unos 25 o 30 RMS según mi opinión, dicen 100 musicales en la caja, aunque lo bueno es que tiene unas nervaduras en el cono tipo rango extendido...).
Abajo del Selenium una hermosa adquisición: los Jahro de 6pulgadas importados, con borneras... por 30 pesos, un regalo! (menos de 8 dólares).
Bien a la izquierda unos Bravox (asociados de Jahro pero para autos), ya están colocados y suenan mejor de lo que esperaba... (muy buenos medios tienen además).
El naranjita de abajo a la izquierda es un tweeter Japonés que parece ser de seda, tiene muuuucho años y no sé bien de dónde salió, pero es japonés y de 6 watts...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2009)

Eeepppaaa! Que colección de parlantes! con tanto imán vas a cambiar la posición del eje magnético de la tierra      

Y que raro lo del MDF, salvo que no le hayas dado justo al medio del canto con el tornillo, o que sea un MDF medio...hummmm! Imaginate que tenés casi 6 veces el diámetro del tornillo en el espesor de la madera...medio difícil que se raje. Algo raro hay...

Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2009)

ahi hay parlantes de todo tipo tamaño forma y edades!

mentira que no desarmaste (rompiste) varios equipos...
y compraste algunos que se ven muy buenos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 11, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Eeepppaaa!* Que colección de parlantes! con tanto imán vas a cambiar la posición del eje magnético de la tierra      *
> 
> Y que raro lo del MDF, salvo que no le hayas dado justo al medio del canto con el tornillo, o que sea un MDF medio...hummmm! Imaginate que tenés casi 6 veces el diámetro del tornillo en el espesor de la madera...medio difícil que se raje. Algo raro hay...
> 
> Saludos!



Si no es que ya estamos experimentando las consecuencias con lo del cambio climatico y el calentamiento global  .

El parlante Selenium se ve muy elegante.

Saludos.


----------



## NEO101 (Ago 12, 2009)

*ezavalla* la verdad no sé bien qué pensar... Tal vez sea malo el MDF (espero que no porque tengo una terrible placa todavía) , o tal vez fue porque lo probé en un pedacito chico (el redondel que había sacado con sierra caladora para el tubo de sintonía).

Respecto de la colección: puede que los efectos ya se estén sintiendo, algunos los tengo hace rato y vengo correindo el eje de a poquito, aunque el Selenium y todos los de abajo los compré hace poco...
El tweeter japonés es Sansui... para nostálgicos 
Y en realidad no desarmé nada... excepto por uno que era de una TV que encontré tirada y desarmé... Había un negocio de reparaciones que cerró, en frente de mi colegio, y vendía muchas cosas usadas que tenía guardadas. El frente del baflecito estaba armado, yo solo hice lo de atrás (en aquel momento ni idea de cáculos, fue a ojo, madera de 1 pulgada, mucha lana de vidrio... y esos parlantes son Sansui  ;-) )
Ahí también le compré unos que si bien no tienen marca, se ven prometedores. Son los 2 de la derecha en medio. Uno es rango extendido de 8'' y el otro es de 6,25 creo (medio blanco y amarillo).
Los que compré hace poquito, de oferta, son los que están en el medio abajo. 2 de 6,25 , 4 de 5,25 y 4 tweeters (2 con protección y 2 sin, o tal vez sea un difusor... no lo sé). MUY baratos. Me arrepiento de no haber comprado 6 de los de 5,25 , pues estaría bueno usarlos como medios en un par de bafles, y hacer otro par que lleven directamente 2 de 5,25 como woofers/medio y un tweeter en el medio, aparte quedaría de 4 ohm y podría ir en el auto... La marca no la conozco...  Dicen akgo así como "OT" abajo del símbolo de un auto, o tal vez sea "OTP". Lo único que no me convence de ellos es que la campana es abierta detrás de la araña/suspensión trasera, con lo cual se ve la bobina y le puede entrar polvo...
Una cosa que me llama la atención de ellos es, que la tapa cubre polvo del medio del cono, *es de goma* , no me parece un material ideal para eso, pero... ustedes que opinan?
Los tweeters creo que fueron lo mejor de la compra. Existe una marca llamada GBR que vendía exactamente los mismos al doble de precio (obvio con su calcomanía pegada), y es una marca que dentro de todo no le pondría su calco a cualquier cosa....
Luego, a la izquierda abajo hay 2 de 4 pulgadas de esos que llevan los radiograbadores y que están buenos para medios, los compré al mismo negocio que mencionaba más arriba (el de los Sansui).
El otro "bicho raro" es el medio que está entre el ovalado y el negro (a la izquierda, el que tiene rejilla), me lo regaló mi cuñado lo ponían en unos bafles que armaban, de potencia medianamente elevada...


----------



## damian2009 (Abr 19, 2010)

Cambia el MDF y usa fenolico de 25mm. Con t-nuts y cola, la única forma de rebentar esa caja es con dinamita. Yo tengo pensado cambiar la parte trasera de un bafle que tengo por fenolico de 30mm y agarrado con t-nuts porque esta muy viejito y el parlante hace vibrar demasiado esa parte desmontable del bafle.


> Existe una marca llamada GBR...


Tene cuidado con los parlantes que vas a usar en tus proyectos, porque el mundo del audio esta lleno de marcas y la gran mayoria de ellas son tan malas que no solo pones en juego al parlante en si, sino tambien al amplificador por la gran variación de impedacias producto de una malisima ingenieria en la fabricación del parlante. Desconfia de todas aquellas que ponen un wattaje exesivo a un muy bajo precio, cerciorate bien de la sensibilidad del parlante y de sus carateristicas mecanicas (Thiele-Small) y comparalos con otros que ya tenes en vista. Cuando son muy chamulleros y baratos, descartalos de una porque te van a dar muchos dolores de cabeza. Por lo general, suelen ser muy exuberantes al ojo y de variados colores para disimuar sus pobres caractesiticas tecnicas. Suerte con tu proyecto y espero que te sirvan mis consejos.


----------

